# North Florida Gathering II Pics



## pineywoods (Apr 19, 2009)

First I want to say thanks to all that came it was a fun weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 We fixed way to much food and some of us drank maybe a little bit to much 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Heres some pics and I'm sure many more will be added.
Heres the pigs coming out of the freezer about to go onto coolers

In the smoker


----------



## desertlites (Apr 19, 2009)

jeeze louise jerry-WOW sure looks good-sounded like a good time had by all-sorry I missed ya -sure was nice talking to laurel.glad u all had a great time


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 19, 2009)

Laurel and Al prepping peppers for ABT's

Mike making sure they are doing it correctly

We ran out of room on the Lang


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 19, 2009)

Nick checking the ABT's

Brian and Nick decided they needed ABT's made with Habaneros


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 19, 2009)

Brian brought oysters enjoyed by many



Nick and Al get in on the oysters


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 19, 2009)

Nick brought the ice cream maker



A few people wanted to take some wood home so we needed some logs


Brian and Nick discussing this new tree getting method

The log splitter proved to ba a popular place


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 19, 2009)

The FOOD


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 19, 2009)

Did we say FOOD


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 19, 2009)

and FOOD


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 19, 2009)

The feast


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 19, 2009)

Random pics








and Mike making friends with the locals


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 19, 2009)

All I can say is WOW!! That pic of the three tables full of food just blew me away. I got to go find something to eat


----------



## desertlites (Apr 19, 2009)

great pics-real cool


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 19, 2009)

The cookshed


----------



## daboys (Apr 19, 2009)

Doesn't look like anybody will go home hungry!! That's a feast!! Nice job everyone.


----------



## cruizer (Apr 19, 2009)

Outstanding looking feast fit for a King!


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 19, 2009)

Lots a great vittles there jerry!  Looked like everbody had a great time!

Yer place sure is lookin good!

Congrats on a great gatherin!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 19, 2009)

I was one of the lucky guests this weekend and i would really like to thank Jerry and his wife Karen for a great gathering !! Meeting every1 was really cool... And those of you came from as far as Louisiana and Indiana deserve a big ata-boy !! Being only a couple of hours away lets me know that i'll be making quite a few more trips over to see Jerry
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ( plus i have to come back to get all that wood i split -- Ok so Nick split most of it, but i helped
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) ..Thx again for a great weekend !!

ps. that deer i'm slaying in the picture sure did look real after a few adult beverages.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 And I'm standing BESIDE that deer, not behind it !!!

pss. ohhhh Ganny, are you ok?


----------



## ohm (Apr 19, 2009)

Outstanding!  Looks like a great party and a good time!


----------



## grouper sandwich (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm tired, stuffed and HAPPY. It was a great gathering. Thanks to Jerry and Karen for hosting and to Jimmy for working like an endentured servant to make sure everyone was comfy. And thanks to Laurel for keeping everthing going, acting as event photographer and bringing all of the side dish stuff. Already looking forward to the next one.


----------



## mikey (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks like a fun time was had by all. Jerry, and his wife Karen know how to throw a party. You are the man, Jerry. Wish I could have made it but the freight just didn't come my way to head your way.


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 20, 2009)

Great memories from another successful gathering. I really enjoyed meeting everyone that made it out to Jerry's fine camp to eat and drink. I do hope we see and/or hear from Ganny again, Jerry may need to send out the search dogs if we don't hear from him 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Mike said it all with the "atta-boy's" to Al and Liz (treking in from LA) and to Jeff and his family (hauling in from IN). Nick gets the "furthest commute in FL". 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Brian - thanks for bringing the oysters. At least I can say I tried them, and there were witnesses!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And we had our "virtual" attendees, Desertlites and Irishteabear, as they called to check in on the fun. It was great talking to you, Bob. I'm glad we finally can put a voice to a face


----------



## erain (Apr 20, 2009)

looks like it was a success all the way around!!!! so got any pics a tha food...


----------



## ronp (Apr 20, 2009)

What a spread Jerry food looks awsome, wish I was there to participate.

Thanks for the Q/View.


----------



## cman95 (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks like a great time had by all. I just wish you guys/gals would have had something to eat!!!!


----------



## thepiro (Apr 20, 2009)

Makes a UK caravan club rally look like a Girl Guide sausage sizzle, well done, and much respect.


----------



## eagle (Apr 20, 2009)

That is what I would call Southern Hospitality at it's finest.  Fantastic lay out of food.  Great job folks.


----------



## ganny76 (Apr 20, 2009)

I am alive folks.  Had a blast Friday night.  Have not had that much fun in awhile.  I had a wedding Saturday and had to smoke 150 ABT's for the reception.  Took me forever to prepare them.  Wife wouldn't help because I was in the dog house for Friday night. LOL.  I told her she should have came.  Met some(all) great people and told and heard some great stories.  Thank you to Jerry and his wife for great southern hospitality.  Jerry you have a wonderful place.  Like Heaven on Earth out there.  I hate I had to miss all the festivities Saturday.  Looking forward to October.  Already have commitment from the wife to be there family in tow.


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks like I missed a great time and good food.  I'm planning on making the one in October.


----------



## grothe (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks like a great time and some awesome food Jerry!
Points for hostin one heck of a gathering!!


----------



## wutang (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow. Quite the spread. Tons of great looking food. Nice pics.


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 20, 2009)

HE"S ALIVE!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I heard the wife made a guest appearance after I went to bed .. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   so we were definitely concerned about ya, Ganny! You had most of us still laughing in the morning from the festivities Friday night. Glad to hear she and the daughter will make it to the gathering in Oct.


----------



## rio_grande (Apr 21, 2009)

Just wanted to hop in andtell everyone thanks for the hospitality you all showed my faimly. We are still in Panama City and I plan to catch up on these threads when I get home. Spending most of my time sitting on the beach watching the kids play.. I Brought the laptop out to send this reply but can't hardly see the screen cause the sun is so bright!!
Thanks again to everyone especially Jerry and his faimly for everything that was done for us and the event. 

Jeff


----------



## 1894 (Apr 22, 2009)

Not sure how I missed this thread .
 Great pics , looks like it was a great success


----------



## rickandtaz (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks like I missed a great time, I wish I could've been there. I'd sure like to meet ya'll so I'm hoping for October.


----------



## shooterrick (Apr 23, 2009)

Man Jerry!  What a spread!  Camp looks great and sorry we missed this one.  She came a long way since the last one Sandy and I were at!


----------

